# Hifonics VIII Thor and Cyclops for sale



## djmoose3289

Selling some of my collection:

Thor: HIFONICS THOR VIII OLD SCHOOL MADE IN USA ZED AUDIO | eBay

Cyclops: HIFONICS CYCLOPS VIII OLD SCHOOL MADE IN USA ZED AUDIO | eBay


----------

